# Pulls left when braking



## sheriffepp (Jan 4, 2009)

I recently bought an 86.5 Nissan 4x4 pickup with the z24 and five speed. It has 175k miles showing, but the odometer wasn't working when I go it. 

When I apply the brakes it pulls to the left. It's not a steady pull, but the rim of the steering wheel turns a couple inches, then it stops pulling and then the truck will come to a stop without further pulling to either side. After I come to a stop and release the brakes the steering wheel pulls back to the the right, the same by the same amount it had pulled left before. It kind of gently pops back. I've pulled both front wheels and inspected the suspension and brakes. Nothing seems obviously wrong. Brake pads are good, wheel bearings seem ok. 

Any ideas out there? And thanks for all the stuff already on the forum. I have fixed a whole lot of things on this truck with your help.


----------



## Takenover (Dec 13, 2008)

Right brake calibur not working right? I would start by replacing the caliburs, since it's cheap, and one item overlooked all the time.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

actually I would check the caliper slides to see if they are sticking 1st.


----------



## 68Datsun510 (Jan 19, 2009)

EXACTLY @ dvdswanson, on my SE-R I had a slide bolt seize on the caliper bracket, it was BEYOND stuck, took an acetaline torch to remove it!

Remove the slider bolts and lube them with some brake caliper grease. The you could possibly do a brake system bleed to ensure there isnt an air bubble or what not. Regardless, fresh fluid is always a plus!


----------



## Skinny G (May 9, 2002)

One mine, it ended up being a bent upper control arm from a previous owner's impromptu off road excursion in a 2wd pickup (unequal caster). A rare cause, but one to look for if you can't find a cause any where else.

G


----------



## Shane Ruthnum (Jul 31, 2007)

also check all suspension mounts, if these are worn or crushed it will do this


----------



## sheriffepp (Jan 4, 2009)

I took the right caliper apart today; everything is working fine. Pins are rust free and well greased, pistons move as they should. I also did a couple panic stops. Both front wheels lock up the same, leave equal skids. But the steering wheel still pulls to the left initially when I hit the brakes. Again, it moves the rim of the steering wheel 3 -4 inches, then no more movement as the braking action continues to a stop. When the brakes are released when stopped, the steering wheel "pops" back to the right the amount it had pulled to the left. 

I noticed that there is an adjustment locknut on the steering box. Does that adjust the amount of play or just drag? I appreciate the other suggestions, guess I will get an alignment done. The suspension mounts seem ok, but will check them again. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## 68Datsun510 (Jan 19, 2009)

Take a look at your strut rod bushings. If these have broken down from wear and rot, when you apply the brakes, it will cause a pull for sure!


----------



## Takenover (Dec 13, 2008)

sheriffepp said:


> I took the right caliper apart today; everything is working fine. Pins are rust free and well greased, pistons move as they should. I also did a couple panic stops. Both front wheels lock up the same, leave equal skids. But the steering wheel still pulls to the left initially when I hit the brakes. Again, it moves the rim of the steering wheel 3 -4 inches, then no more movement as the braking action continues to a stop. When the brakes are released when stopped, the steering wheel "pops" back to the right the amount it had pulled to the left.
> 
> *I noticed that there is an adjustment locknut on the steering box.* Does that adjust the amount of play or just drag? I appreciate the other suggestions, guess I will get an alignment done. The suspension mounts seem ok, but will check them again. Thanks again for the help.


Adjusts freeplay in the steering. Rotate the tires from the back to the front, and then have it aligned.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

did you look at the brakes? on both sides? several things will cause a brake pull. stuck slides, sticking caliper, dirty rotors, different pads on each side, a bad rotor on one side, plus a few more I cant think of off the top of my head. if one rotor is thicker than the other. inspect both sides, look for any differences, even one side having a better surface than the other will cause a pull. 

People are finicky these days, money's tight, they take short cuts. when it comes to brakes, dont take shortcuts.

the freeplay in the steering is most likely worn out parts, it is very, very rare to have to adjust the steering gear.


----------



## Shane Ruthnum (Jul 31, 2007)

Im pretty sure its bush or rubber mounting on the control arms.
I had this problem on my sentra, change the mountings and all sorted.

camber can also do this!


----------

